# Tyre cleaner, who uses what...



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

I'd kind of decided which one to try next, but thought I'd see what others use/used?. Maybe marks out of ten and as a comparison to others you have used.

Autoglanz rebound. A solid 8/10.
Surfex hd. At a strong dillution 9/10.
G101. I'd say a 5/10.

I like ag as it foams up way more so looks cooler and also does a great job.

Anyway as I'm bored in work, what you used....


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Best i've used are Brake Buster at 1:1 and Surfex 1:10.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Anachem for me, once you spray on the product you can actually start to see it dissolving the muck, that's before you start scrubbing away at the tyre's. :detailer:


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

I found that with rebound. Think the anachem stuff is a bit dearer with postage etc.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Bought carpro re-tyre a couple of week and it did an amazing job.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

garage_dweller said:


> Bought carpro re-tyre a couple of week and it did an amazing job.


This my current favourite too.

Surfex does a good job as backup.


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

High Definition Detailings Grime Zero for me , a very versatile product .

Mark


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I haven't explored any exclusive tyre cleaners as I feel I have so much stuff as I'm sure many of us can relate to made more sense to have something that is multi purpose. Surfex is my go to currently, doesn't foam up much without a foaming trigger not that it cleans any better but just a visual thing I suspect, 1:10 normally does it for grubby tyres and some agitation with one or two hits.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

If tires are maintained well BB in the states is a great value and does an excellent job. Won’t get tires surgically clean for coatings.

For that instance TufShine is an excellent product. For best but not available in gallons is 303 Tire and Rubber Cleaner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I haven't found anything better than Autoglym's Acid Free Wheel Cleaner. It's better on tyres at 1:3 than Autoglanz Rebound neat or Surfex 1:10 (haven't tried it stronger). £20 ish for 5 litres.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Another for Auto Glanz Rebound :thumb:


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Garage Therapy zero Decon shampoo at 10 to 1 is apower house or Auto Glanz Rebound which I love and for me works amazingly well, Gyeon tyre cleaner was disapointing. Surfex HD is amazing but apparently can degrade rubber over time so moved away from it.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Adams Tyra and Rubber Cleaner for me. Dear but does a proper job every time. Don't think there is better out there but everyone on here says what they use is best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## evanhartshorne (Mar 15, 2013)

Anachem cleanse


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

You might have seen the detailed post from Mike Phillips that popped up at almost the same time as you posted.

He uses a degreaser to clean tyres so I would be using Surfex.


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

I use britemax grime out diluted 10/1 with great results


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Imprezaworks said:


> I'd kind of decided which one to try next, but thought I'd see what others use/used?. Maybe marks out of ten and as a comparison to others you have used.
> 
> Autoglanz rebound. A solid 8/10.
> 
> ...


Surfex used neat is no match for Rebound as far as extracting browning from tyres.

I think I did a video on here a couple of years back showing multiple hits of Surfex giving white suds only to follow up with Rebound which drew out yet more brown from the tyre.

Absolutely epic stuff. Tuf Shine tyre cleaner is marginally better but tricky to get hold of. ADBL Tyre cleaner also highly rated though not used it personally.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

I like using Mothers Back to Black Tire Renew. It’s a waterless tyre cleaner which you spray over the sidewall and within 2-3 mins wipe off with a dry microfibre cloth. I use it every couple of months and only need one spray around each tyre to leave them grease-free and with a nice natural finish.


----------



## MikesSec (Dec 16, 2020)

Adams Tyre and Rubber cleaner has worked well for me but I haven't tried anything else.


----------



## Shiny_N! (3 mo ago)

P&S Brake Buster. I have also got a bottle of Car Pro Re-tyre on the shelf but not tried that yet. It shall be interesting to see how they compare.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Gonna throw it out there again, 303 T&R. Performs A little better than TufShine and a lot better than P&S Brake buster.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VC-911 (6 d ago)

For normal maintenance where im just reapplying whatever was on the tire ill just use brake buster to get the dirt and grime off.

If I'm stripping it I'll usually go 1 or 2 rounds with kc gs 1:5 or optimum power clean than 1 round with carpro retyre. Than finish off with stones tar remover.


----------

